# Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread



## Dissonance

*FAs*
SF Jalen Rose
C Pat Burke 
SF Jumaine Jones
PF Sean Marks

*
Losses*
James Jones (Portland)
*

Gains*
Grant Hill 2/1.2M 

*NBA Draft*
24th: traded to Portland with Jones for cash/3 M TE
29th: Alando Tucker, SF, Wisconsin
59th: DJ Strawberry, SG, Maryland


Draft Links:
NBADRAFT.NET
Hoopshype.com


----------



## Amareca

Amare and Nash are untouchable. Rest can go if the price is right.

Marion/Thomas and #4 for Garnett or Marion, Thomas for Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis.

Marion/Thomas/#4 for KG. #24 and #29 and maybe a future pick to trade up for Al Thornton or Thaddeus Young if necessary. Sign Grant Hill for the veteran minimum.

Garnett/Diaw
Amare/Diaw
Hill/Thornton
Bell/Barbosa
Nash/Banks


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Amareca said:


> Amare and Nash are untouchable. Rest can go if the price is right.
> 
> Marion/Thomas and #4 for Garnett or Marion, Thomas for Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis.


#1 would probably mean we take on a horrible contract (Like Mark Madsen or Trenton Hassell), while #2 isn't a realistic offer. Rashard will probably be a good target for a sign-and-trade, by I don't think it'd be a good idea to take on the massive contract he's going to be able to command from somewhere else.


----------



## Jammin

TRADE MARION. We want someone who will have the balls to stand up and play his heart out, not ride the coat-tails and fame of the other stars. Don't get me wrong, Marion is one of my favourite players, but I've sat around and watched his inconsistant game for too long. Sometimes he'll show up and drop 33/15/3/3/3, then the next night drop 13/8/2/1. We need CONSISTANCY from everyone, but especially him.

If not, we should draft Al Horford or Yi Jianlian (LOVE to pick him up, we'd have 2 Point-Centers).

Right now, I don't like our chances of getting 4th or lower with ATL, with our luck in the last week or so. But hey, it's gotta turn around somehow.


----------



## Dissonance

Jammin said:


> TRADE MARION. We want someone who will have the balls to stand up and play his heart out, not ride the coat-tails and fame of the other stars. Don't get me wrong, Marion is one of my favourite players, but I've sat around and watched his inconsistant game for too long. Sometimes he'll show up and drop 33/15/3/3/3, then the next night drop 13/8/2/1. We need CONSISTANCY from everyone, but especially him.
> 
> If not, we should draft Al Horford or Yi Jianlian (LOVE to pick him up, we'd have 2 Point-Centers).
> 
> Right now, I don't like our chances of getting 4th or lower with ATL, with our luck in the last week or so. But hey, it's gotta turn around somehow.



Yeah, I'm leaning towards trading Marion as well. As much as I like him, and he's a fav of mine too. But I think we need someone like a Ray Allen, who can be more of go to guy 2 or 3, and score when we NEED it. We don't have a lot of that on this team. Especially late in games, someone who can slash as well. Can't rely just on Amare and Nash for that too. Allen would also be insane in this system. Suns were interested in him last yr too.

Yi and Horford are top 2 on my big board. Yi is really intriguing from what I have heard and seen. Athletic, can shoot, and can finish. Horford would provide some muscle upfront and next to Amare, it'd just be sick. Others I like are Corey Brewer. He's 6'9" long and athletic and plays perimeter defense. True SF. He can also shoot. Other is Brandon Wright, who could be a potential star.


----------



## Amareca

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> #1 would probably mean we take on a horrible contract (Like Mark Madsen or Trenton Hassell), while #2 isn't a realistic offer. Rashard will probably be a good target for a sign-and-trade, by I don't think it'd be a good idea to take on the massive contract he's going to be able to command from somewhere else.


Marion 16M$ (expiring in 2008 or player option for 2008-2009)
Thomas 8M$ (expiring in 2008)
Jones 3M% (expiring in 2008)
Piatkowski 1.5M$ (expiring in 2008)
#4

for

Kevin Garnett 22M$ (expiring in 2008 or player option for 2008-2009)
Mark Blount 6M$ ( expiring in 2010 )

Works for me, Trade up to grab Al Thornton and sign a veteran SF like Hill unless he is retiring

Garnett/Blount
Amare/Diaw
Hill/Thornton
Bell/Barbosa
Nash/Banks

That would be very similiar to 92 when we traded for Charles Barkley without giving up Kevin Johnson or Tom Chambers.


----------



## carlos710

Amareca: How you managed to get unbaned ?


----------



## carlos710

*no personal attacks* if you think that marion will opt out.


----------



## Amareca

You don't think Marion will opt out if he is on a lottery team, 30 years old and looking for his last big contract? Yeah right, very likely.


----------



## jericho

Marion and even Amare wouldn't be enough to pry Garnett loose from the Timberwolves. They would be looking to rebuild from scratch, around young talent and high picks.

I'll restate a proposal from another thread that gives Phoenix another difference-maker without giving up an essential piece...

Kurt Thomas and the Hawks' pick to Denver for Marcus Camby. Can you imagine a front line of Camby, Amare and Marion? The boards they would tear down, the shots they would block? Camby's presence helps discourage the penetration of quick slashers like Parker, he's a active/athletic defender inside, and he's good for 10-12 ppg without getting in Amare's way down low.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

gewt rif Marion,


----------



## Spitfire

It goes without saying that if the Suns are to win a title they won't do so with the current team so some changes have to be made. Don't know what to make of all the scenarios mentioned in the above posts, but does anyone feel that coach D'Antoni is in part to blame?


----------



## Chef

Trade Marion for Shard.

Get rid of Barbosa (Scrub)

Draft Horford (hopefully), Pruitt and Belinelli

Resign Thomas.

Sign PJ Brown

Sign Jasikevicius to backup Nash (or trade for him, GS won't demand much)

Thomas/Horford
Amare/PJ Brown
Lewis/Diaw/Jones
Bell/Belinelli
Nash/Jasikevicius/Pruitt


----------



## Hyperion

KG is the ONLY player that is worth it for the Suns to trade Marion. If we can. We trade Marion and our two other picks (not ATL) with Banks for KG. We'll be taking on MORE salary but not really since the picks are worth another 3M. 3+3+16= 22M for KG who is 30 years old and is earning 22M.

But we can all pretty much agree that Diaw is untradeable due to his awesome contract?

The Most important move by the Suns this offseason is to GET BRYAN COLANGELO BACK! What the hell is wrong with Sarver? Does he NOT know that good GMs are hard to come by and GREAT GMs are near to impossible?

EDIT: I hate to see this thread here so early in May.


----------



## Hyperion

Spitfire said:


> It goes without saying that if the Suns are to win a title they won't do so with the current team so some changes have to be made. Don't know what to make of all the scenarios mentioned in the above posts, but does anyone feel that coach D'Antoni is in part to blame?


That's actually a move I'd like to make in which D'Antoni is moved to GM and Iavaroni to head coach.


----------



## Ras

I think it's unrealistic to think that you could get Garnett for Marion and two low first-round draft picks (aren't both below 20?). Marion would be a big downgrade from Garnett, and wouldn't help their rebuilding process at all. If you're going to get Garnett, Marion probably won't be the biggest part of that deal, otherwise there won't be a deal (in my opinion).


----------



## cima

Yi Jianlian is the guy. after reading about him, i want him on this suns team. he's an athletic 7 footer who can handle the ball and shoot. potential is sky high...i really hope the suns get that #4 pick.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning towards trading Marion as well. As much as I like him, and he's a fav of mine too. But I think we need someone like a Ray Allen, who can be more of go to guy 2 or 3, and score when we NEED it. We don't have a lot of that on this team. Especially late in games, someone who can slash as well. Can't rely just on Amare and Nash for that too. Allen would also be insane in this system. Suns were interested in him last yr too.
> 
> Yi and Horford are top 2 on my big board. Yi is really intriguing from what I have heard and seen. Athletic, can shoot, and can finish. Horford would provide some muscle upfront and next to Amare, it'd just be sick. Others I like are Corey Brewer. He's 6'9" long and athletic and plays perimeter defense. True SF. He can also shoot. Other is Brandon Wright, who could be a potential star.


We need 3 or 4 guys that can for sure make their own shot against a good team like the Spurs. That man would be a guy like Ray Allen, he would fit PERFECT.


----------



## 604flat_line

I think that Corey Brewer is overrated and so is Horford, and while Horford IMO is much more solid in terms of NBA potential, I'd much rather have Brendan Wright because its likely we can actually get him, and he plays D first, very long, very young... tons of potential.


----------



## Dissonance

604flat_line said:


> I think that Corey Brewer is overrated and so is Horford, and while Horford IMO is much more solid in terms of NBA potential, I'd much rather have Brendan Wright because its likely we can actually get him, and he plays D first, very long, very young... tons of potential.



We could possibly get either of the 3. Brewer won't go higher than 4 or 5. Wright or Horford could go as high as 3. But you have that the other way around. Brewer plays defense first, and was able to lock down on players. He's similar in terms of Josh Howard, but taller and longer, and a better shooter. Wright has star potential, but he's not as refined him yet. Though he might have a higher ceiling.


----------



## Dissonance

IceMan23and3 said:


> KG is the ONLY player that is worth it for the Suns to trade Marion. If we can. We trade Marion and our two other picks (not ATL) with Banks for KG. We'll be taking on MORE salary but not really since the picks are worth another 3M. 3+3+16= 22M for KG who is 30 years old and is earning 22M.
> 
> But we can all pretty much agree that Diaw is untradeable due to his awesome contract?
> 
> The Most important move by the Suns this offseason is to GET BRYAN COLANGELO BACK! What the hell is wrong with Sarver? Does he NOT know that good GMs are hard to come by and GREAT GMs are near to impossible?
> 
> EDIT: I hate to see this thread here so early in May.


Problem with that was, Colangelo wanted to leave, and because he wanted to run a team on his own. While he got a lot of credit in PHX, he was never in full control. It was always done collectively. Might have even wanted to step away from his father.


----------



## TheTruth34

*sad sad season*

so guys. i love the phoenix suns, im a celtics fan also, but lived in phoenix for 7 yrs.

this is gonna be one of the sadest seasons in phoenix history.

i love everyguy on our team, and its gonna be painful to see some of them go this year, but its the move we gotta make to take it to the next level ''beating the san antonio spurs'' theres no doubt in my mind that if we faced dallas instead of SA we wouldve won.


Somehow get Rashard Lewis( whats the latest on his contract and stuff, didnt he sign an extension in the offseason last year?) if so deal Diaw, and James Jones for Lewis. Sign Grant Hill for the veterans minimum. Sign and trade Jalen Rose for a defensive minded veteran big. ( Juwan Howard, Dikembe Mutombo, Alonzo Mourning, PJ Brown).
Using our pick draft a small forward around the 6'8 range with athletcism to compliment marion. and a guy who can run small and play 4 positions.

HERE IS WHY THE SPURS BEAT US EVERY YEAR.

1) TIM DUNCAN
2) TIM DUNCAN
3) TIM DUNCAN

we gotta stop tim duncan, let tony parker score, but tim duncan is the leader, the heart and soul of SA, and take over a game like no other( with the exception of Manu when he gets hot).

by adding one of the bigs. they would switch off on Timmy and KEEP AMARE OUT OF FOUL TROUBLE!!! COACH D REALLY NEEDS TO UTILIZE OUR TALENT. WE GOT ERIC P. sittin on wood who is a excellent 3 point shooter. SEAN MARKS can hit the three and was a former teammate of duncan and he's 6'10, he should something about duncan we dont kno. SERIOUSLY. I THINK COACH D IS A GOOD COACH BUT HE HAS ALOTT TO IMPROVE WITH!!! PLAY THE BENCH THATS WHY WE ACQUIRE THEM. LOOK AT THE SPURS THEY PLAYED, HORRY, ELSON, OBERTO, BONNER, AND JACQUE VAUGHN thats real deep considering our cheap rotation and they win by simply resting their stars till the end of the 3rd quarter and make a run.

IF THE SUNS DO THIS. THEY WILL WIN THE 08 NBA FINALS.


----------



## Helvius

I wish we got the 4 seed >_<. Eitherway... meh, depressing. Gonna be away for a few days cause you guys are making way too many excuses. :/


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance19 said:


> Problem with that was, Colangelo wanted to leave, and because he wanted to run a team on his own. While he got a lot of credit in PHX, he was never in full control. It was always done collectively. Might have even wanted to step away from his father.


Sarver is the reason. He was stepping on Colangelo's toes. Also, he let him go. I would have said to him "You sit the F back in that chair mister! You sit right now! I will punch you in the Dick!"


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I doubt we could pry away Ray Allen from the Sonics barring giving up someone we shouldn't give up for him. Rashard Lewis is probably going to be testing the free agent market though, but he'll be able to make way more money on a sign-and-trade deal, which would mean that Rashard would be our best bet, as the Sonics will just be looking to get a decent piece in return for 'Shard instead of losing him for nothing.

Expect to hear a lot of Barbosa trade rumors, a lot of Amare trade rumors, a lot of Marion trade rumors... the only ones you should really take seriously are the Marion rumors. I think the front office realizes that they've got a great young guy in Barbosa locked in for a great contract for a long time, and wouldn't get rid of him. Amare is basically untouchable because nobody in the league would be willing to pay the kind of price tag that the Suns front office would stick on him, and I agree with that decision. Expect Marion to be moved in a package deal that could put us further under the luxury tax, but it will probably involve bringing back a good player in return. (Rashard Lewis again comes to mind, maybe even a primetime player like K.G. (unlikely) or Ray Allen (Probably wouldn't be worth it), maybe even a premier scoring wing like Paul Pierce. Those are the pieces that are actually semi-available that make sense in a deal, as far as I can see it.


----------



## Carbo04

*sigh* Too early for this..

Anyway, we do need some changes obviously. But not too many. Because we are extremely close. Nash, and Amare are the only ones who are 'untouchable'. Everyone else can be moved for the right people/price in return as someone already said. Sadly, I think Marion is headed out this season.


----------



## Seuss

I say we give it another go next year. Keep the same team.


I wish Sarver would just keep this team together for one more year....

I'm going to be pissed if the Suns team trades a player and doesn't get better.


----------



## Dissonance

Updated the first post with the team's salaries. More updates will follow in the coming days or weeks.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

On the latest post I did for the Rising Suns blog, it details a lot of the offseason problems and potential moves we could make... this one in particular was inspired by you though, Jericho, and is a feasible trade scenario for the Camby/Kurt Thomas swap you gave.


http://phoenixsunsrising.blogspot.com/ said:


> #3) Marcus Camby ($8,000,000 through 09/10) and Eduardo Najera ($4,952,382, next year is a player option which he'll probably end up taking, expires after next season) for Kurt Thomas ($8,091,187, next year is a player option that he'll probably take, expires the year after.), Erick Piatkowski ($1,219,590, expires next season) and James Jones ($2,904,000 through 08/09) and the #24 and/or #29 pick. This trade gives the Suns a monster interior shotblocking and rebounding presence, which we desperately desperately need, who can hit the midrange jumper and won't interrupt the flow of the offense, and Eduardo Najera, a guy who plays presentable defense, is a decent shooter, and can finish at the hoop, and his contract expires next year. The Nuggets get an expiring contract in Kurt Thomas, who is a downgrade from Marcus Camby, but is a better man-to-man post defender and has a lot of playoff experience. They also get James Jones, a proficient outside shooter, which the Nuggets desperately need, who also plays good team defense and can block shots, which the Nuggets also need. They also get Erick Piatkowski in the deal, who is a veteran presence on a somewhat immature team who can hit the outside jumper, which the Nuggets are desperately looking for and desperately need. They also no longer have to worry about Marcus Camby's long, long, long list of injuries, and won't have to worry about having an $8 million dollar man riding the pine. It's a risk/reward situation for the Suns that I'd be willing to take.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dissonance19 said:


> We could possibly get either of the 3. Brewer won't go higher than 4 or 5. Wright or Horford could go as high as 3. But you have that the other way around. Brewer plays defense first, and was able to lock down on players. He's similar in terms of Josh Howard, but taller and longer, and a better shooter. Wright has star potential, but he's not as refined him yet. Though he might have a higher ceiling.


I think that Brewer is a more mature player for sure but I think he has also already gone through most of his development. We don't have a team where we need a guy to come out right now and contribute solidly, we have tons of young guys already. I'd rather have Wright who seems like he has a really high ceiling like you said.


----------



## Carbo04

Dr. Seuss said:


> I say we give it another go next year. Keep the same team.
> 
> 
> I wish Sarver would just keep this team together for one more year....
> 
> I'm going to be pissed if the Suns team trades a player and doesn't get better.



I kind of agree here. I think changes will be made, and one or two should be made. But just minor ones. We were so close this year and we had alot of flukey things not go our way. Nash's nose, suspensions, ect.. Give this team of Nash, Amare, and Marion one more shot. One thing that does worry me though is Nash. He's gotten better every year he's been in PHX. But he's 33 now, I think? The drop off is going to be pretty soon here. I'm just hoping we don't start to see it next year.


----------



## Hyperion

Carbo04 said:


> I kind of agree here. I think changes will be made, and one or two should be made. But just minor ones. We were so close this year and we had alot of flukey things not go our way. Nash's nose, suspensions, ect.. Give this team of Nash, Amare, and Marion one more shot. One thing that does worry me though is Nash. He's gotten better every year he's been in PHX. But he's 33 now, I think? The drop off is going to be pretty soon here. I'm just hoping we don't start to see it next year.


The drop off? What's there to drop off? His defense can't get much worse. His offense is much like Stockton's, which didn't drop off until 40 when he retired.


----------



## Enigmatics

I really feel like this team is stuck in a bad Catch 22. It's all about chemistry and how well the team knows/plays together. If you start moving/replacing major contributors like Marion, etc it's going to take the new guys a while to get acclimated. Yet, we already can see that this roster just isn't going to get it done if it has to face a squad like the San Antonio Spurs.

What's so hard is the fact that there's no telling whether or not they'd draw the Spurs again next year. If you build your team around the idea that you have to beat ONLY a certain team, that leaves you susceptible to other teams. It comes down to your versatility. 

I should bring up the chemistry issues again. D'Antoni recently made some comments insinuating that there's a deeper seeded problem there that needs to be worked on. Amare didn't even show up to the end of the season meeting. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, I'm sure he was frustrated.......but there's a part of me that worries. 

Watching the Spurs series reminded me of our weaknesses. We only have one consistent perimeter defender in Bell. The Spurs killed us because of our lack of discipline and hustle in guarding the 3-point line. To me, that's where the game was won. Guys like Horry, Ginobili, Finley, and Bowen started raining threes and those are momentum killers. How many times did we see Bruce Bowen open in the corner? Everyone on the planet knows that's his only shot. 

Some might argue, Tim Duncan had a big impact on the 3's. True. Yet, our defensive rotation was bad, again I saw Nash float away from Bowen so many times it made me sick to my stomach. We didn't disguise our double downs on Duncan well. I remember D'Antoni mentioned that he always gave his players the freedom to handle the double how they saw fit. Well that's not going to cut it, especially with these guys. They needed a better system on that one. Duncan saw it coming the majority of the time, h*ll I'm sure Stevie Wonder probably saw the doubles coming. 

What's ironic is I felt we had some defensive pieces in place. Kurt's a good one-on-one and so is Bell and Marion. Yet, when the going got tough, those guys were inconsistent and made plenty of mental errors. Kurt was slapping at the ball too much for one. 

We severely lack spot-up shooters and guys who can create their own shot. I've always found it so frustrating that our ENTIRE team goes cold at the same time. Isn't that amazing? Eight players on a team can go cold at the same time. It's because the offense is run entirely thru Nash and if there's no fluidity and the game is stalled, our guys can't shoot a lick. Raja, Jones, Leandro..... all these guys can't knock down a shot if the defense and spacing is tight. They were practically ghosts out there. Popovich knew this and didn't waver in his plan to stop the 3. 

So there's the two biggest weaknesses on this team. I should also add depth. The Banks signing was pointless, too bad we didn't know what we had in Barbosa until this year otherwise we would have never signed Marcus. I think the Diaw signing is going to prove to be a bad one. He's not the kind of guy you can leave sitting on the bench. He loses interest in the game and confidence as well. Yet, I don't ever think Boris will ever have the mental edge you need in a player, he's too soft.....amazing skills, but too soft. We all knew Amare's return to the team was going to affect Diaw's play, but never thought it would've been this bad. I really thought James Jones had some serious potential in Phoenix, but it's just not going to work out. For as good looking as his stroke is, he just cannot buy a bucket. I can't figure it out.

The Suns need some more interior toughness, length on the perimeter and a spot-up shooter as I see it. I wonder if perhaps we could pry a guy like AK-47 away from Utah.


----------



## Hyperion

Suns need two things. A second playmaker and a slashing 2 guard. Everything else is locked-stocked and ready to go. I really wish Marion would take advantage of his speed an just slash to the rim. No one can guard his speed and size. Not to mention he has such a quick jump and release that there is not defense that can really block his shot.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

The Suns ought to look long and hard into acquiring Corey Maggette. Maggette solves our biggest problems all in one fell swoop.


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The Suns ought to look long and hard into acquiring Corey Maggette. Maggette solves our biggest problems all in one fell swoop.


I don't think he would be the answer. Doesn't seem to have a high IQ, and drifts on the perimeter when I watch him. Even if he was an answer, Clips wouldn't trade within their division.


But this whole point is why I've been saying Ray Allen for the last 2 months lol.


----------



## Enigmatics

IceMan23and3 said:


> Suns need two things. A second playmaker and a slashing 2 guard. Everything else is locked-stocked and ready to go. I really wish Marion would take advantage of his speed an just slash to the rim. No one can guard his speed and size. Not to mention he has such a quick jump and release that there is not defense that can really block his shot.


Marion is only effective slashing to the basket without the ball. He's not a very effective dribbler and if teams stack up Nash's passing lines, he won't get the ball as we saw in the Spurs series. It also depends on what position you're referring to. Sure, if he's playing the 4 or the 5, that is a mismatch he should win 9 times out of 10 with his slashing. If it's at the 3, I'm no so sure he's automatically going to win that every time slashing.


----------



## Enigmatics

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The Suns ought to look long and hard into acquiring Corey Maggette. Maggette solves our biggest problems all in one fell swoop.


For as talented as he is, he's also a ball hog. I think a guy like that would utlimately ruin team chemistry.


----------



## Enigmatics

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't think he would be the answer. Doesn't seem to have a high IQ, and drifts on the perimeter when I watch him. Even if he was an answer, Clips wouldn't trade within their division.
> 
> 
> But this whole point is why I've been saying Ray Allen for the last 2 months lol.


Yup. Maggette is a consistently lazy player. 

Ray Allen is the kind of player this team lacks. He's a spot-up shooter who wouldn't need Nash at the top of his game in order to get a quality shot off. Just like a Richard Hamilton, he nevers stops moving, rubbing his defenders off on a screens therefore creating his own spaces and knocking down J's.


----------



## Dissonance

Enigmatics said:


> Yup. Maggette is a consistently lazy player.
> 
> Ray Allen is the kind of player this team lacks. He's a spot-up shooter who wouldn't need Nash at the top of his game in order to get a quality shot off. Just like a Richard Hamilton, he nevers stops moving, rubbing his defenders off on a screens therefore creating his own spaces and knocking down J's.


Exactly. Allen can also slash to the basket and create other opportunities. Not to mention Amare. Allen would be deadly on this team. Suns did inquire about him last yr. I hope they will explore it again.

Would also like to add even another shooter either way. Line up this yr, basically had 2 shooters, and Amare, Marion and James Jones, who was supposed to be a shooter, but didn't show it.


----------



## Carbo04

I'm thinking Ray Allen too. Big time shooter/scorer who can slash and make plays for others. He's clutch too. I'd love to be able to get him without Marion though. Think there is anyway we could get Allen with a #4 pick, another first round pick, and like Diaw and Jones or something.


----------



## cima

#4 pick, shawn marion, and maybe another #1 for rashard lewis..i don't see why the sonics wouldn't do it. then they could draft not just one center, but TWO centers this year =)


----------



## Dissonance

cima said:


> #4 pick, shawn marion, and maybe another #1 for rashard lewis..i don't see why the sonics wouldn't do it. then they could draft not just one center, but TWO centers this year =)



I wouldn't trade the #4 pick and Marion for Lewis. Maybe for Allen. Even then, I don't know. I think Marion, maybe Banks or someone, and the other first might be able to get Ray though.


----------



## Seuss

Enigmactics brought up a good point, team chemistry.

Suns are practically throwing half of that away by trading Marion.

I say Suns keep #4 pick, trade their other picks and see if they can attach Banks
with those picks to a team like the Bobcats or the Hawks. 

I wonder what happens to Rose. He is alot better then D'Antoni allows him to be.
Quite a shame.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> Enigmactics brought up a good point, team chemistry.
> 
> Suns are practically throwing half of that away by trading Marion.
> 
> I say Suns keep #4 pick, trade their other picks and see if they can attach Banks
> with those picks to a team like the Bobcats or the Hawks.
> 
> I wonder what happens to Rose. He is alot better then D'Antoni allows him to be.
> Quite a shame.



You sure about that? Marion was jealous of Nash's MVPs and had problems with Amare.


----------



## cima

Dissonance19 said:


> I wouldn't trade the #4 pick and Marion for Lewis. Maybe for Allen. Even then, I don't know. I think Marion, maybe Banks or someone, and the other first might be able to get Ray though.


sonics wouldn't do that trade for allen. marion can essentially replace lewis, but he can't replace allen. lewis is 6'10 and can hit the three. decent defender..would fit this team very nicely. marion is nice and all, but his postseason failures are too drastic to overlook. i'll take my chances with lewis over a guy who consistently does nothing in the postseason.


----------



## Enigmatics

I just got done watching Yi Jianlian on YouTube.......first time I've ever seen him play. WOW. He was built to play in the Suns offense.

I'm adding him to my wish list. As it stands:

1. Ray Allen
2. Yi Jianlian
3. AK-47
4. Corey Brewer


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

A.K. probably isn't available (especially considering the Jazz going to the western conference finals), but I'd like to grab him. He is a reliable playmaker and does most everything Marion does, minus some rebounding, but a much better shotblocker.

As with nearly every player mentioned though... injury issues.

I like Corey Maggette. Bring him off the bench for 26-28 minutes a game, and he'll do everything the Suns need. He gets to the free throw line better than anyone in the league. He draws more contact than anyone in the league... Every year he is at the top of the list of free throws attempted per 48 minutes. He can create his own shot and, towards the end of the year, he started to show that he could pass and generally play well within a system instead of just putting his head down and running at the basket.

The Suns need a wing who can slash, finish, shoot, and create his own shot. Corey Maggette does all these things well, and I'd love to acquire him. Hell, if Ron Artest wasn't such a liability I'd love to have him too... but he is a such a chemistry concern that it's not worth it, not to a team like Phoenix.


----------



## Jammin

LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO... WTF Why would we trade Marion AND #4 for Rashard? That would be the worst trade in NBA history. 

Marion>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shard x 130981.

PLSU we give up the #4 pick? That would be flat out instanity. I'd understand Marion, Banks #4 for Shard/Allen but they'd never go for it.

If anything THEY should be giving us something for Marion.


----------



## Amareca

1)
Phoenix Suns trade (33m$)
Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, Raja Bell, Marcus Banks, #4, #29

Phoenix Suns receive (33m$)
Kevin Garnett, Rashard Lewis, Johan Petro

Seattle trades
Rashard Lewis, Johan Petro

Seattle receives
Corey Magette, Mark Madsen, #29

LA Clippers trade
Corey Magette

LA Clipper receive
Raja Bell, Marcus Banks

Minnesota trades
Kevin Garnett, Mark Madsen

Minnesota receives
Kurt Thomas, Shawn Marion, #4

2.) In a sign&trade Phoenix trades James Jones, Eric Piatkowski and a top10 protected 08 draft pick for Mickael Pietrus.

3.) Sign Grant Hill to a veteran minimum contract

Roster
Kevin Garnett/Johan Petro
Amare Stoudemire/Boris Diaw
Rashard Lewis/Grant Hill
Mickael Pietrus/Leandro Barbosa
Steve Nash/#24


----------



## Amareca

cima said:


> sonics wouldn't do that trade for allen. marion can essentially replace lewis, but he can't replace allen. lewis is 6'10 and can hit the three. decent defender..would fit this team very nicely. marion is nice and all, but his postseason failures are too drastic to overlook. i'll take my chances with lewis over a guy who consistently does nothing in the postseason.


The Sonics would be lucky to unload Allen for just an expiring contract.

They need to rebuild, Allen has been injury prone and a bad contract. Ray Allen has negative trade value.

I wouldn't give up more than Marion and Thomas for Allen and Lewis.


----------



## Amareca

Phoenix trades
Shawn Marion, Raja Bell, Kurt Thomas, Marcus Banks, #24, #29
Phoenix gets
Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour and Johan Petro

Phoenix drafts Al Horford

Amare/Petro
Horford/Diaw
Lewis/Hill
Allen/Barbosa
Nash/Ridnour
____________


----------



## Dissonance

Let's keep a sense of realism.


----------



## Seuss

Amareca, come back down to earth.

Those are some of the biggest "NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN" trades I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Hyperion

Why would we want ANYONE from Seattle? They aren't winners. If a team with a decent big man, one of the premier SGs, a really good SF (if 6'10 is small), and a really good PG in Ridnour cannot even compete for a playoff spot, why would we want them? They aren't winners. There are a lot of talented players that just can't win. Redd, Allen, Arenas, T-Mac, Marbury etc. They need a winner to lead them, but their contracts should indicate that THEY lead the team. Not worth it for a non-leader.


----------



## cima

IceMan23and3 said:


> Why would we want ANYONE from Seattle? They aren't winners. If a team with a decent big man, one of the premier SGs, a really good SF (if 6'10 is small), and a really good PG in Ridnour cannot even compete for a playoff spot, why would we want them? They aren't winners. There are a lot of talented players that just can't win. Redd, Allen, Arenas, T-Mac, Marbury etc. They need a winner to lead them, but their contracts should indicate that THEY lead the team. Not worth it for a non-leader.


riight. so if paul pierce is available i guess we shouldn't go after him either because he's a "loser"..


----------



## Seuss

> D'Antoni said the only way the Suns make changes is if it improves the team. He said Managing Partner Robert Sarver is committed to improving the team but also said an estimated $12 million luxury tax hit undoubtedly will be reduced. *The penalty is based on the payroll at the February trade deadline, so Phoenix could return its core and deal with financial issues later*.


I like this idea.

See who is producing and who is sucking, and then move them accordingly.
That would probably be the Suns best move, rather then trading before the year even starts.


----------



## Spitfire

This article sums things up pretty well.

Suns shouldn’t fix what isn’t broken


----------



## Hyperion

cima said:


> riight. so if paul pierce is available i guess we shouldn't go after him either because he's a "loser"..


There's a difference between Szerbiak being your No. 2 option vs. Lewis, Wilcox, Ridnour being your No. 2 option. How is it that a team that clearly has the talent be so terrible? I understand with Boston because they have Pierce and that's about it. Same thing goes with Memphis. However, when you have 4 quality players, you should be better than almost dead last in the conference. That speaks to their dedication.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

IceMan23and3 said:


> There's a difference between Szerbiak being your No. 2 option vs. Lewis, Wilcox, Ridnour being your No. 2 option. How is it that a team that clearly has the talent be so terrible? I understand with Boston because they have Pierce and that's about it. Same thing goes with Memphis. However, when you have 4 quality players, you should be better than almost dead last in the conference. That speaks to their dedication.


To be fair, they have a horrible coach and no defensive players to speak of, and their entire bench consists of raw athletic projects that will take a few years to develop, if they ever do.


----------



## Jammin

Apparently a BIG BIG BIG trade has been said on a local PHX radio station and PTI today. It won't happen, and I don't want it to happen, but this would be one of the biggest trades in NBA history (player-name wise)...


> That a three-way deal is in the works that involves Phoenix, Chicago and Minnesota.
> 
> They stated that both Amare and Kevin Garnett would be involved in the deal and wouldn't specify more beyond on that.
> 
> On another note, but on the same subject:
> 
> A local radio station in Phoenix (Gambo and Ash) reported that a trade involving the Suns, Bulls and Timberwolves is going down.
> 
> Suns get: Kevin Garnett, Luol Deng and Seflosha.
> 
> Bulls get: Amare and 24th pick.
> 
> Timberwolves get: Ben Wallace, Leandro Barbosa, and Bulls (Knicks) pick.
> 
> I'd do a Leandro Barbosa, Shawn Marion, Boris Diaw and all our first round picks this years for KG. But Amare? I do not know. Unless there are some sort of real issues between Marion and Amare then I really don't see a reasonable explanation for handing Amare over.
> 
> Though one could be that Kevin Garnett up against Tim Duncan usually ends up in a draw, almost.
> 
> Hearing two sources talk about a trade like this on the same day, hints to me that something like this is really going on and that it's not a smoke screen.
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG - Raja Bell
> SF - Luol Deng
> PF - Shawn Marion
> C - Kevin Garnett


Not my post, I got it off another messageboard.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I saw this earlier. Just not all the details. But rumors about KG are funny, because KG will be the one to say whether he goes or not. Til we hear that, KG is staying put. I don't know why people (not you) get sucked into thinking that they will deal him, without him saying anything first, publically.


Trading Amare out of those he and Marion, makes zero sense. Amare can provide us with something inside. We NEED that.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Trading Amare out of those he and Marion, makes zero sense. Amare can provide us with something inside. We NEED that.


We can't trade Amare. That would be dumb.

I hope we just keep put for the most part and sign Grant Hill, package our picks and move up to select Acie Law. A Diaw/Banks trade would be fine with me. And then sign Matt Barnes (for when Hill gets hurt). Then we would have a a lineup of:

PG- Nash/Law/Banks
SG- Bell/Barbosa
SF- Hill/Diaw/Barnes
PF- Matrix/JR
C- Amare/KT

Then next year we take Mayo, Bayless, or whoever.

edit: I do want Ray Allen though. We need another guy who can make shots under any circumstance, and Allen is the perfecct guy to do it. He's #1 on my want list this offseason.


----------



## Carbo04

All a bunch of talk. None of it will happen. The Suns would be stupid for that. A 24 year old First Team All-NBA center who's the most explosive low post scorer in the league and is still getting better for a 31 year old PF probably about ready to decline? I'll pass.


----------



## Jammin

If we DID do that trade, it would only make sense if we trade Marion/Barbosa, salary wise.


----------



## Dissonance

nffl said:


> We can't trade Amare. That would be dumb.
> 
> I hope we just keep put for the most part and sign Grant Hill, package our picks and move up to select Acie Law. A Diaw/Banks trade would be fine with me. And then sign Matt Barnes (for when Hill gets hurt). Then we would have a a lineup of:
> 
> PG- Nash/Law/Banks
> SG- Bell/Barbosa
> SF- Hill/Diaw/Barnes
> PF- Matrix/JR
> C- Amare/KT
> 
> 
> 
> Then next year we take Mayo, Bayless, or whoever.



I'm hoping now that Seattle will likley take Durant, they might want to start over maybe. Then they could trade us Ray Allen. Lewis is already more than likley gone.


----------



## Jammin

nffl said:


> We can't trade Amare. That would be dumb.
> 
> I hope we just keep put for the most part and sign Grant Hill, package our picks and move up to select Acie Law. A Diaw/Banks trade would be fine with me. And then sign Matt Barnes (for when Hill gets hurt). Then we would have a a lineup of:
> 
> PG- Nash/Law/Banks
> SG- Bell/Barbosa
> SF- Hill/Diaw/Barnes
> PF- Matrix/JR
> C- Amare/KT
> 
> 
> 
> Then next year we take Mayo, Bayless, or whoever.


If we get Hill, he won't be starting. He won't want to start. He's too old and his health is too bad. All we would want out of him would be 20 minutes a game.


----------



## Amareca

Never heard Gambo and Ash about this, they always talked about Marion+Thomas.


----------



## nffl

Jammin said:


> If we get Hill, he won't be starting. He won't want to start. He's too old and his health is too bad. All we would want out of him would be 20 minutes a game.


Opps didnt mean to put him as the starter. But he honestly could be _on occasion_. Yes he's old, but if he wasn't injury prone he'd have drawn Jordan comparisons. He can still play. He won't be there for half the season but when he is he makes a difference. But I see your point. Diaw would be the starter, and still would if we get Allen (Nash, Allen, Bell, Diaw, Amare). 20 mins would be great out of him. But there still are some starters in the league that don't play much more than that.

I'd like to see another year of Diaw. People have off years, who knows... next year he could come back averaging 15 pts a game. He really shines when Amare isn't on the court, so he's nice to have if Amare gets hurt or in foul trouble. The problem is that he is too timid. Either he hesitates and tries to set something up for himself and slows down the Suns' fast pace or he doesn't take advantage of mismatches (posting up a small guy and ends up passing out to Nash to repost up- which he did numerous times in the Spurs' series). I think Diaw isn't gonna completely suck next year. Unless he goes and "eats all the croissants in France" again.


----------



## Jammin

Well, Hill sat out the 2nd game of back-2-backs all last year, so I do expect him to only play about half a season. I wouldn't mind him at vet's minimum, but anything more then that... getouttahere.

And Diaw... He WILL be good next year. The mistake we had was when we brought him in, we made him play SG/SF off the bench. We need him to come in, play C when Amare is sitting. AND if Amare is still out there, move Amare to PF, and keep Diaw at C. We all know Amare can play PF very well (just as quick as most PFs), and Diaw is very capable of guarding and slowing down bigger Cs.

Diaw had Bruce Bowen comparisons when he came into the league, you know . lol. The defensive Bowen, not the dirty one.


----------



## nffl

Jammin said:


> Well, Hill sat out the 2nd game of back-2-backs all last year, so I do expect him to only play about half a season. I wouldn't mind him at vet's minimum, but anything more then that... getouttahere.
> 
> And Diaw... He WILL be good next year. The mistake we had was when we brought him in, we made him play SG/SF off the bench. We need him to come in, play C when Amare is sitting. AND if Amare is still out there, move Amare to PF, and keep Diaw at C. We all know Amare can play PF very well (just as quick as most PFs), and Diaw is very capable of guarding and slowing down bigger Cs.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly. Diaw plays best when Amare is not on the court. And we should at least try the Diaw-C while Amare is on the court. Couldn't hurt could it? I like that idea.


----------



## Dissonance

Early mocks

nbadraft.net has taking Marco Belinelli, 6'6 SG from Italy and Alando Tucker (would link his profile but their site is having problems it seems)

Ford has us taking Brandon Rush and Rudy Fernandez, another 6'6" SG but from Spain, and he is 22. I wouldn't mind these two. I would like Fernandez. Unlikely we keep both picks though.


----------



## 604flat_line

We got one of the best GMs in the league so I am not concerned about whether the moves or lack of moves will be right. Lets just see what kind of magic Mike can work.


----------



## Enigmatics

604flat_line said:


> We got one of the best GMs in the league so I am not concerned about whether the moves or lack of moves will be right. Lets just see what kind of magic Mike can work.


..........and which GM might you be referring to? Last I checked, Colangelo bolted for Toronto and D'Antoni's only solid offseason move was Leandro Barbosa's extension. The Piatkowski, Marks, Banks, and Diaw contracts proved worthless. D'Antoni's got a loooooooong way to go before he's ever concerned in the upper echolon of GM's.


----------



## Seuss

That Amare/KG trade seems to be alot of bull****.


Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

#1: Suns aren't trading Amare under almost any circumstances. The Suns know what they have in Amare and their demands will be exorbitantly high, and with his knees, it's still considered a gamble so no one will be willing to shovel out the necessary players to get him.

#2: Suns aren't trading Barbosa, and technically *can't* trade Barbosa, until around January, due to the fact that he just got extended and you can't trade him until 6 months after his extension kicks in. (Same with Diaw.) They are also considered base year compensation players, so their salary doesn't count as their full salary in trades, it only counts for 50% of their actual contract value. (So Boris is at $4.5M, Leandro is at $2.8M.)

That said, the Marion for Garnett trade just barely works, salary wise, so that's a potential package we could offer them. (Marion/KT/Diaw for KG/Whatever scrub with a bad contract they want to throw at us. Would have to be done after Diaw becomes able to be traded, of course.)


----------



## WildByNature

A few trade ideas...

Marion and #29 for M.Miller and Swift

or

Thomas, Banks, and ATL's 08 Pick for Dalembert

or

Diaw and ATL's 08 Pick for CHI #9.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dissonance

WildByNature said:


> A few trade ideas...
> 
> Marion and #29 for M.Miller and Swift
> 
> or
> 
> Thomas, Banks, and ATL's 08 Pick for Dalembert
> 
> or
> 
> Diaw and ATL's 08 Pick for CHI #9.
> 
> Thoughts?


First rder and Thomas for Dalembert and that ****ty contract he comes with. He doesn't make us better defensively. Might as well keep Thomas for his defense, plus he is an expiring contract.

I might like the last one the best. But it would probably be out of range of who I would want. Unless they made a deal with someone who wanted to move down.


----------



## hogey11

WildByNature said:


> A few trade ideas...
> 
> Marion and #29 for M.Miller and Swift
> 
> or
> 
> Thomas, Banks, and ATL's 08 Pick for Dalembert
> 
> or
> 
> Diaw and ATL's 08 Pick for CHI #9.
> 
> Thoughts?


ATL's 08 pick isn't just a 1st round pick. Knowing the hawks, and knowing that they won't be getting Oden/Durant, its sure to be a lottery pick. and its unprotected. You do NOT trade that away unless it involves KG or someone like him. Imagine Phoenix completed the last trade and ATL ends up 3rd worst in the league? Diaw and a #4 for this year's #9??? Terrible.


----------



## 604flat_line

Enigmatics said:


> ..........and which GM might you be referring to? Last I checked, Colangelo bolted for Toronto and D'Antoni's only solid offseason move was Leandro Barbosa's extension. The Piatkowski, Marks, Banks, and Diaw contracts proved worthless. D'Antoni's got a loooooooong way to go before he's ever concerned in the upper echolon of GM's.


I should have said chairman then 

I think Mike had something to do with some of the moves that the Colangelos made.


----------



## Hyperion

604flat_line said:


> I should have said chairman then
> 
> I think Mike had something to do with some of the moves that the Colangelos made.


He really didn't have any say in the trades. I think that he is a little too close to the action to really take a step back and truly assess the situation of the players. I think that he will keep them for one more go round. 

There doesn't appear to be a real good option available for the Suns to trade any of their main players.


----------



## Dissonance

Yes. Mike had something to do with the trades. The whole FO did. As I said, moves were done collectively as they stated before. It wasn't just Bryan.


----------



## Hyperion

Kobe has just asked to be traded! http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927
Kobe for Marion and Banks... it works... but we also have that draft pick for next year.... should we use it?


----------



## Seuss

I don't know why any true Suns fan would want Kobe.

He's everything the Suns are not, selfish and he plays best in isolations.
I guess he backed off the trade idea. 

I would still welcome KG in Phoenix. He would be excellent.


----------



## Dissonance

I still don't get why people would think LA would trade him within their division. Makes no sense whatsoever.


Nah, I think if Kobe had teammates he could trust, he would share it more and be a different player.


----------



## nffl

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> #2: Suns aren't trading Barbosa, and technically *can't* trade Barbosa, until around January, due to the fact that he just got extended and you can't trade him until 6 months after his extension kicks in. (Same with Diaw.) They are also considered base year compensation players, so their salary doesn't count as their full salary in trades, it only counts for 50% of their actual contract value. (So Boris is at $4.5M, Leandro is at $2.8M.)


I don't believe that is true. There is something called the Purple Pill Provision, which is for players whose extensions haven't kicked in yet. Their salary this year has to be averaged with their salaries in the coming years and that would be the the salary used for trading.


----------



## nffl

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't know why any true Suns fan would want Kobe.
> 
> He's everything the Suns are not, selfish and he plays best in isolations.


Come on now. Kobe is the best player in the NBA. He's selfish because he has to be. When Phil Jackson has told him to be a team player, he distributes the ball and still gets in a good 20 points. The only talent he had around him is a Bynum with growing pains, and Lamar. And Lamar is shaky at times (especially in the clutch). I think that Kobe would be a great addition to our team. Just think about a fast break with Nash/LB leading with Bell setting up for a 3 and Kobe coming off the wing and Amare trailing down the middle. Kobe would fit in great.

Also, he is one of the best defenders in the NBA. He and Raja could team up to guard those great PG/SG/SF duos. Like Caron and Gilbert, Joe Johnson and Josh Smith, Ben Gordon and Kirk Henrich/Luol Deng, Iverson and Melo, Baron Davis and J-Rich, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobli, etc.


----------



## Hyperion

nffl said:


> I don't believe that is true. There is something called the Purple Pill Provision, which is for players whose extensions haven't kicked in yet. Their salary this year has to be averaged with their salaries in the coming years and that would be the the salary used for trading.


isn't it a Poison Pill Provision?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

nffl said:


> I don't believe that is true. There is something called the Purple Pill Provision, which is for players whose extensions haven't kicked in yet. Their salary this year has to be averaged with their salaries in the coming years and that would be the the salary used for trading.


That would be true if we had traded him before the trade deadline this year.

The difference is that no trades can be made until his contract extension kicks in. (Beginning of the offseason.) So if we were to make a trade with Diaw or Barbosa, we'd have to wait until... November or December, I believe.

Really, I'm all for trading Boris to be honest, but trading Leandro would be a mistake. He's 24, getting better by the second, works perfect in our system, and is one of the three players on the team that can create his own shot. (Leandro, Nash, Amare)

Donno, I really don't see the Suns landing Kobe though. The Lakers can't possibly entertain offers to send Kobe to, not only a conference rival, but a division rival, especially one that is already one of the best teams in the league.


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> That would be true if we had traded him before the trade deadline this year.
> 
> The difference is that no trades can be made until his contract extension kicks in. (Beginning of the offseason.) So if we were to make a trade with Diaw or Barbosa, we'd have to wait until... November or December, I believe.
> 
> Really, I'm all for trading Boris to be honest, but trading Leandro would be a mistake. He's 24, getting better by the second, works perfect in our system, and is one of the three players on the team that can create his own shot. (Leandro, Nash, Amare)
> *
> Donno, I really don't see the Suns landing Kobe though. The Lakers can't possibly entertain offers to send Kobe to, not only a conference rival, but a division rival, especially one that is already one of the best teams in the league*.


Exactly, what I've been saying! I'm not gonna waste my time on trade ideas, or consider the thought of him here. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## Jammin

Now that Jermaine O'Neal is almost in a Lakers jersey, how do you see us placing in the Pacific next season?


----------



## Dissonance

Jammin said:


> Now that Jermaine O'Neal is almost in a Lakers jersey, how do you see us placing in the Pacific next season?



First still. Jermaine doesn't instantly make them better than us, or a contender. 

But I'm not too sure that this will happen yet. Bird has said he won't just give him away. Do they even want Odom, or Bynum if he is included?


----------



## Hyperion

I think that he'll want BOTH. O'Neal is a certified All Star player with near MVP skill. Odom is a so-so player and Bynum has a chance to become a really good player. I think that they'll have to do both.


----------



## Jammin

Yeah rumor is that Bird wants Both Odom and Bynum in the trade.

And I didn't say that the Lakers getting O'Neal made them better then us, but it definatly makes them better overall.


----------



## Jabroni

How has Jermaine O'neal proved to be a near MVP talent in any sense.


----------



## Dissonance

Jabroni said:


> How has Jermaine O'neal proved to be a near MVP talent in any sense.



Few yrs ago when the Pacers were 60-22. Don't think he is the same player though.


----------



## LamarButler

Hoopshype says that the Suns might trade Marion for Rasheed Wallace and maybe Amir Johnson.

Would you do it?

I would if I were the Suns. Rasheed has never played with a great playmaker and could benefit from Nash. He can also create his own shot unlike Marion.


----------



## Kekai

I just want a couple young guys on the team, how long has it been since we got a rookie in the draft that stuck with the team, Leandro right? Can't we just forget about the piatkowski's, marks, rose, and bring in some young talent to develop in the system, how hard is that.


----------



## 604flat_line

LamarButler said:


> Hoopshype says that the Suns might trade Marion for Rasheed Wallace and maybe Amir Johnson.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> I would if I were the Suns. Rasheed has never played with a great playmaker and could benefit from Nash. He can also create his own shot unlike Marion.


I wouldn't mind that trade but I think Sheed's conditioning is a ?


----------



## Carbo04

Sheed better not get anywhere close to this team and J.O. is so overrated. He's a terrible jump shooter who hasn't gone to the basket or stayed in the post since 2003.


----------



## Effen

LamarButler said:


> Hoopshype says that the Suns might trade Marion for Rasheed Wallace and maybe Amir Johnson.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> I would if I were the Suns. Rasheed has never played with a great playmaker and could benefit from Nash. He can also create his own shot unlike Marion.



Well definitely lead the league in technical fouls...


----------



## Amareca

Thaddeus Young and Nick Young are the 2 players we HAVE to get in the draft. They are made for our style.

Thaddeus Young, Nick Young, Greg Oden, Kevin Durant and Mike Conley the only 5 players the Suns should even have on their board, plus an unknown in Yi and Horford and Thornton.


----------



## Jabroni

What exactly is the point of having Durant and Oden on that board or even Conley and Yi?


----------



## Amareca

Jabroni said:


> What exactly is the point of having Durant and Oden on that board or even Conley and Yi?


We could easily trade up for Conley or Yi if we wanted...


----------



## Dissonance

PHXSPORTS4LIFE posted a rumor from Gambo about Suns being interested in trading Kurt Thomas and a pick for Camby. I might like this if he can stay healthy.

But I would expect a separate deal involving Marion though. They want to shed some salary, but Sarver has said he will go over the limit for a title, as said here. I think that would give the cap some breathing room depending on the deal for Marion.



That Wallace rumor was just a suggestion from a Pistons writer. Has nothing to it.


----------



## Amareca

Jammin said:


> Now that Jermaine O'Neal is almost in a Lakers jersey, how do you see us placing in the Pacific next season?


Are you serious? :yay:


----------



## Sunsfan81

LamarButler said:


> Hoopshype says that the Suns might trade Marion for Rasheed Wallace and maybe Amir Johnson.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> I would if I were the Suns. Rasheed has never played with a great playmaker and could benefit from Nash. He can also create his own shot unlike Marion.


No way. I don't want that clown on the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

link


> Suns hold 1st draft workout
> 
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> Jun. 6, 2007 12:00 AM
> 
> The Suns staff knows nearly as much about draft prospects as the prospects' mothers know after months of criss-crossing the nation to watch and investigate them.
> 
> The final steps began Tuesday when Phoenix held its first draft workout to see more of USC point guard Gabe Pruitt, Fresno State small forward Dominic McGuire and Nevada point guard Ramon Sessions. The Suns may trade at least one of their first-round picks (Nos. 24 and 29), but Pruitt would be the top pick of Tuesday's trio of juniors.
> 
> Pruitt fits the Suns desire for a backup point guard with size (6 feet 4) and strong defensively. He has a 38-inch vertical leap but shot 41.6 percent last season and needs to prove he is a playmaker. Like McGuire, he hired an agent so he must stay in the draft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think I've ever played for a team that is half-court oriented," Pruitt said. "I've been playing fast breaks, run-and-gun, lobs, alley-oops - just like the Suns play. That'd be a good fit for me."
> 
> McGuire, 6-8 with a 7-1 1/2-foot wingspan, was fifth in the nation in blocks per game (3.6).
> 
> Sessions, a true point guard at a slender 6-3, is seen as a borderline first-rounder and may return to school.


----------



## Dissonance

From a Chris Sherdian ESPN Chat. I'm not sure what to think. D'Antoni always say they listen. Doesn't mean they're available.



> rick, (ny 2 phx 2 chi): hey chris, i really enjoy your chats. is there any truth to the rumors of phx trading shawn marion to detroit for rasheed wallace and tyshaun prince. if there is truth to thayt how gets the better side of that trade? i would hate to see shawn marion leave phx!!! thanks!!!
> 
> Chris Sheridan: If Detroit was going to make a trade like that, they'd want Amare Stoudemire back, not Marion. But Amare is one of the guys on their radar this summer, and they'll part with Sheed and another piece (I think it would be Hamilton rather than Tay) if they can get a young big in return. For more on the Pistons, check my blog later today.





> Brad (Detroit): Was that Stoudemire hypo just speculation or is there some truth to that rumor?
> 
> Chris Sheridan: I hear his name alot in talking with personnel people around the league discussing which players might be traded this summer. My reading is that Amare and Marion are both available.


----------



## Carbo04

I doubt highly Amare is really up for trade consideration. Marion though, it's always a worry.


----------



## 604flat_line

I wouldn't be surprised if PHX is listening to offers for Amare, but I doubt they'll pull the trigger unless they get a massive benefit in return.


----------



## TManiAC

Hey Guys,

I was wondering how open you guys were to trading Boris Diaw. I know theres been alot of rumors swirling around Marion and was surprised to see how comfortable PHX fans were with losing their best offensive rebounder. If PHX is focused on trimming their salary and retaining their winning nucleus, I would be much more open to trading Diaw.

With that said, what do you guys think about the following proposal:

Shane Battier, Kirk Snyder, Vassilis Spanoulis, Bobby Sura's expiring, #26 pick for Boris Diaw and Raja Bell.

Battier can essentially do everything Raja Bell can do, but isnt as great in transition. Snyder can provide instant athleticism in the backcourt and his contract expires next season as would V-Span's. Sura is $3.9 mill expiring. Altogether, the Suns would be trimming off about $8 mill in salary.

PG: Steve Nash | Vassilis Spanoulis | Marcus Banks
SG: Leandrinho Barbosa | Kirk Snyder | Marco Bellineli (24) 
SF: Shane Battier | James Jones
PF: Shawn Marion | Sean Williams (26)
CN: Amare Stoudemire | Kurt Thomas


----------



## Seuss

TManiAC said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering how open you guys were to trading Boris Diaw. I know theres been alot of rumors swirling around Marion and was surprised to see how comfortable PHX fans were with losing their best offensive rebounder. If PHX is focused on trimming their salary and retaining their winning nucleus, I would be much more open to trading Diaw.
> 
> With that said, what do you guys think about the following proposal:
> 
> Shane Battier, Kirk Snyder, Vassilis Spanoulis, Bobby Sura's expiring, #26 pick for Boris Diaw and Raja Bell.
> 
> Battier can essentially do everything Raja Bell can do, but isnt as great in transition. Snyder can provide instant athleticism in the backcourt and his contract expires next season as would V-Span's. Sura is $3.9 mill expiring. Altogether, the Suns would be trimming off about $8 mill in salary.
> 
> PG: Steve Nash | Vassilis Spanoulis | Marcus Banks
> SG: Leandrinho Barbosa | Kirk Snyder | Marco Bellineli (24)
> SF: Shane Battier | James Jones
> PF: Shawn Marion | Sean Williams (26)
> CN: Amare Stoudemire | Kurt Thomas


I don't think Bell is going to be even mentioned in trades.

I don't believe any fans are open to trading Marion. But some have to not get their hopes up, because if Shawn is going to be traded, it will most likely be this year. 

Diaw has alot of potential and is young, so I think D'Antoni is going to try and keep him.

It seems Banks and Marion are the guys who will be potentially shipped off.


----------



## nffl

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't think Bell is going to be even mentioned in trades.


He better not be. He's one of my top 5 favorite players.


----------



## Dissonance

Doesn't look like Marion is going anywhere. Kurt Thomas is being shopped.

So, anyone have a creative way for us to get better with the 2 picks, Thomas, and whatever you can think of? Not to mention saving money? Kerr wants to deepen the bench and get bigger bodies.

Is there a way?


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Doesn't look like Marion is going anywhere. Kurt Thomas is being shopped.
> 
> So, anyone have a creative way for us to get better with the 2 picks, Thomas, and whatever you can think of? Not to mention saving money? Kerr wants to deepen the bench and get bigger bodies.
> 
> Is there a way?



Deepen the bench......so D'Antoni can not use it when two key members get
suspended?

He didn't use this years bench, he's never going to trust his bench.
He thinks everyone can be like LB and come off the bench and just be great.
Not going to happen, I don't know if he'll ever realize that.

Getting bigger bodies and a bench is so laughable. D'Antoni hates both.


----------



## Hyperion

Dr. Seuss said:


> Deepen the bench......so D'Antoni can not use it when two key members get
> suspended?
> 
> He didn't use this years bench, he's never going to trust his bench.
> He thinks everyone can be like LB and come off the bench and just be great.
> Not going to happen, I don't know if he'll ever realize that.
> 
> Getting bigger bodies and a bench is so laughable. D'Antoni hates both.


From what I've heard, Jalen Rose and Jumaine Jones didn't practice *EVER*... Marks is going to be waived soon... Banks, well you saw what he could do on the court(suck)... Pat is the only one who played for playing time. He just isn't good enough for it.


----------



## Seuss

IceMan23and3 said:


> From what I've heard, Jalen Rose and Jumaine Jones didn't practice *EVER*... Marks is going to be waived soon... Banks, well you saw what he could do on the court(suck)... Pat is the only one who played for playing time. He just isn't good enough for it.



Here's a few words, Jaque Vaughn.

Yup, he alone got more minutes then Rose, Jumane, and Jones combined.
For a guy who sucks as bad as he does, he was trusted more then our bench.

Inexcusable, I still can't believe you try and defend D'Atoni at every corner.
I don't think it's always his fault, but I get annoyed with ******* decisions.


----------



## Hyperion

Dr. Seuss said:


> Here's a few words, Jaque Vaughn.
> 
> Yup, he alone got more minutes then Rose, Jumane, and Jones combined.
> For a guy who sucks as bad as he does, he was trusted more then our bench.
> 
> Inexcusable, I still can't believe you try and defend D'Atoni at every corner.
> I don't think it's always his fault, but I get annoyed with ******* decisions.


Then they should have practiced. I have NO sympathy for those guy not getting any minutes. If they did earn minutes, they would have gotten minutes. What's so hard to understand about them being held accountable? If you don't practice, you don't play. Clearly Vaughn busts his *** every day and earns his job. He is fighting for his career at every stop but somehow manages to get minutes on EVERY team he plays for. That's because he is out to prove himself night in and night out. These guys are lazy wastes of talent. I say that they should cut them all!


----------



## Seuss

IceMan23and3 said:


> Then they should have practiced. I have NO sympathy for those guy not getting any minutes. If they did earn minutes, they would have gotten minutes. What's so hard to understand about them being held accountable? If you don't practice, you don't play. Clearly Vaughn busts his *** every day and earns his job. He is fighting for his career at every stop but somehow manages to get minutes on EVERY team he plays for. That's because he is out to prove himself night in and night out. These guys are lazy wastes of talent. I say that they should cut them all!



From what I've heard, Suns don't practice.

Who's fault is that?


----------



## Dissonance

*List of FAs* and potential ones

For us, it says Kurt Thomas, but he would have to opt out. I doubt he would do it, because he won't get 8M elsewhere. Too bad he didn't and sign signed for a lot cheaper. Probably wouldn't move him then. It would be kinda cool, because he already has plenty of $$.


----------



## TManiAC

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't think Bell is going to be even mentioned in trades.
> 
> I don't believe any fans are open to trading Marion. But some have to not get their hopes up, because if Shawn is going to be traded, it will most likely be this year.
> 
> Diaw has alot of potential and is young, so I think D'Antoni is going to try and keep him.
> 
> It seems Banks and Marion are the guys who will be potentially shipped off.


Didnt you start a whole thread dedicated to how much Diaw sucks? It'd be nice to get rid of him before his 9Mill a year kicks in, no?


----------



## Seuss

TManiAC said:


> Didnt you start a whole thread dedicated to how much Diaw sucks? It'd be nice to get rid of him before his 9Mill a year kicks in, no?



Does Diaw sucking right now conflict with his age and potential?
If so, then bringing that up would have been relevant.

...but it doesn't. Diaw is young and has potential to flourish in this system.


----------



## bircan

whats up with that hype on Marion for Wallace trade on yahoo sports? All this trade talk is nerve-wrecking. 

Ideally, i think marion should be at SF fulltime, work something else out in which we keep him and receive a PF or C (Quality) somehow. Tired of people saying he is undersized and useless in playoffs.

Having said that, how would you guys feel - Rasheed for Shawn trade - Intriguing? Disaster?


----------



## Dissonance

bircan said:


> whats up with that hype on Marion for Wallace trade on yahoo sports? All this trade talk is nerve-wrecking.
> 
> Ideally, i think marion should be at SF fulltime, work something else out in which we keep him and receive a PF or C (Quality) somehow. Tired of people saying he is undersized and useless in playoffs.
> 
> Having said that, how would you guys feel - Rasheed for Shawn trade - Intriguing? Disaster?



Nothing to it. Joe Dumars said on a recent podcast that he asked about Marion, and the Suns asked for 2 starters and 2 picks. Maybe to scare em away because the Suns were not being interested in anything they had.


----------



## Dissonance

I think Zei mentioned Maggette. Well. Just saw this on Clips board.

Says Suns-Clips maybe talking about Diaw, 24, and 29, a 2008 (doubt ATL one) for Maggette and 14 pick.

It was from Ford. And he's been known to make up ****.


----------



## Hyperion

Why is it that the news of the offseason is the Suns being dismantled piece by piece?


----------



## Sedd

Just heard on XTRA 910 Clipps approached the Suns with
Maggette and the #14 pick
For Boris, both picks this year and the Suns (not Hawks) pick next year.

Where do I sign up??


----------



## Hyperion

Yeah, he's not worth it.... Maggette.

He can't shoot, not that great of a defender, and can only slash with the ball. He doesn't work in our system of passing and shooting and teamwork.


----------



## MicCheck12

I beg to differ Corey has greatly improved his jump shot and can play defense ( when it's needed) but other then that hes a great rebounder and can slash to the basket with ease..

Don't want to see him go


----------



## Hyperion

MicCheck12 said:


> I beg to differ Corey has greatly improved his jump shot and can play defense ( when it's needed) but other then that hes a great rebounder and can slash to the basket with ease..
> 
> Don't want to see him go


 20% isn't very good even if it is from 3pt land. Diaw is a facilitator...Maggette is a recipient. Nash can't do it all. I like that, "when it's needed" is the same as not being a good defender. A great rebounder gets more than 6rpg. Marion is a great rebounder because he gets 10rpg. He's not worth it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

IceMan23and3 said:


> 20% isn't very good even if it is from 3pt land. Diaw is a facilitator...Maggette is a recipient. Nash can't do it all. I like that, "when it's needed" is the same as not being a good defender. A great rebounder gets more than 6rpg. Marion is a great rebounder because he gets 10rpg. He's not worth it.


#1) Boris was completely useless last year. Useless. When he was on the court, he actually disrupted the flow of the offense with his 'Two dribbles and pass to a heavily guarded team mate' move that he was working on in the offseason. If he played like he did two years ago, hey, maybe, but Maggette is exactly what we need on this team, a wing who can create his own shot without Nash having to force feed him a lay up. And, to expound on this point, he draws more fouls than anybody else in the league per minute, and has for quite a while. You think Dwyane Wade gets to the line, watch Maggette. And, yet again, this is something we need on the Suns, someone besides Amare out there who can get someone to foul him.

#2) 6 RPG out of a SG/SF is a good number, well above the average that you'll get out of a scoring perimeter oriented SG/SF like Maggette.

#3) As he showed at the end of the season, though I'm sure there wasn't many people watching the Clippers suck like crazy, Maggette has become a fairly good passer and has improved his shot. His defense is kinda meh, but not as meh as it is generally billed to be.

If all we're losing is Diaw and a couple picks that we aren't even going to utilize anyways, *plus* we get a #14 out of it? Sign me up.


----------



## bircan

thanks for clearing that up Diss. Interesting, this season we are making so much noise for trade possibilities, one wonders maybe we will in fact come our better? 

ye i seriously doubt any pick we get is actually utilized. If you are less than james jones level, you probably wont be getting any play  Speaking of james jones, i like what he brings. Hopefully we will keep him for a while, he can block shots and shootwell, this kid i feel we just keep and continue to 'develop'.

After all, we need some consistency in our bench lineup, and if an injury strickens one of our shooters jones can fill in nicely. How many of you want KT gone? I say keep Kurt. If anything, diaw is the most shopable, but i still think we keep our lineup steady and tweak, dont let us down kerr!


----------



## Kekai

Please dont draft an international player please please please!!!


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai said:


> Please dont draft an international player please please please!!!




It looks like the Suns are trying to move up. They worked out Noah. They might try to package 2 picks and ATL Hawks pick. I'm kind against that. I want a shot at Rose, Mayo or Beasley next yr.


But if they did, I want Yi Jianlian. He's gonna be good.


----------



## Dissonance

*List of the Suns draft workouts*  


We just added Corey Brewer to the list. Which means, there is still a chance to move up. But as mention it'd cost us the ATL pick.


We're also gonna interview Tiago Splitter. Always been intrigued by him last few yrs.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Steve Kerr you better get Garnett!!!!


----------



## Dissonance

So, who are players we can look at? 

Barnes? probably long shot. Grant Hill and PJ Brown? Who else?


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently, we're gonna offer Hill Sunday. Vet min. Toronto is gonna offer him 3 yrs/15M.

Also, Gambo says we'll be done if we get Hill. I don't really understand that.


----------



## Seuss

I could live with that.

Nash, Bell, Marion, Amare, Diaw
KT, LB, Hill on the bench.

We need another good big man.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> I could live with that.
> 
> Nash, Bell, Marion, Amare, Diaw
> KT, LB, Hill, Tucker, Strawberry
> 
> We need another good big man.



Fixed. They really like Tucker. And with JR gone, Strawberry has a shot to make the team. I heard we might sign a Sean Marks type though. Things could change if they get offered something or Gambo doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## Dissonance

link



> Marcus Banks will play on Phoenix's summer league team July 9-15 in Las Vegas.
> 
> "We don't think Marcus is done," Suns Senior Vice President of Basketball Operations David Griffin said. "Marcus has a lot of talent and ability to play both ends of the court.


Funny, people keep saying, Sarver doesn't wanna pay luxary tax. Well, guess, what? He is.





> Kurt Thomas exercised his $8.1 million option.
> 
> With Sean Marks expected to re-sign with the team, a veteran's minimum contract to Hill would give Phoenix 12 players toward the 13-player minimum. It likely won't go beyond 13 players with Phoenix facing a $7 million luxury tax, second only to New York. One spot would remain open for flexibility, and second-rounder D.J. Strawberry could get it.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Dissonance19 said:


> Also, Gambo says we'll be done if we get Hill. I don't really understand that.


That's pathetic. Our main offseason move will be Grant Hill who will play about 25 games.


----------



## Hyperion

Sunsfan81 said:


> That's pathetic. Our main offseason move will be Grant Hill who will play about 25 games.


Is that how many blow-outs you expect? By my estimation, he'll only play 15 or fewer games.


----------



## Preacher

Hill played over sixty last year. If Griffey can stay healthy this year; no reason Hill can't also.:biggrin:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

The Suns *really* need to target Brevin Knight. That's all I ask, that Kerr has the presence of mind to try to acquire a veteran floor leader who is still one of the best pure passers in the league.


----------



## Dissonance

Sunsfan81 said:


> That's pathetic. Our main offseason move will be Grant Hill who will play about 25 games.



Not enough room for anything else. Cap is at 77M for this season. Suns tried to trade Thomas' expiring deal to a team who can eat it like the Bobcats. Then they would've went after PJ Brown too and MAYBE something else. 8M would've been cleared. 



Oh, and don't expect Knight to be looked at. I heard they don't like him. So, even if they could, I don't think they would sign him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> Not enough room for anything else. Cap is at 77M for this season. Suns tried to trade Thomas' expiring deal to a team who can eat it like the Bobcats. Then they would've went after PJ Brown too and MAYBE something else. 8M would've been cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and don't expect Knight to be looked at. I heard they don't like him. So, even if they could, I don't think they would sign him.


Where did you hear they didn't like him? You'd figure that the Suns would be giddy about the prospect of getting him for that mid-level exception, or at least part of it. As soon as I saw the "Brevin Knight has been waived by the Bobcats" news, I practically jumped for joy at the prospect of the Suns getting a good back up for Nash.


----------



## bircan

yes brevin is definitely a good passer. I would like him here, but we'll see what moves kerr makes. Just signing hill in the off-season would be a failure, even then i dont expect hill to be a significant impact


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0704suns-ON.html



> *Suns believe they'll get Hill*
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> Jul. 4, 2007 04:43 PM
> The Suns are not only expecting to hear an answer from free agent Grant Hill on Thursday. They expect to hear the one they want.
> 
> The Suns believe strongly that Hill will tell them he has decided to join them for the coming season. Hill can't sign anywhere before Wednesday but he and his agent, Lon Babby, have been speaking with Suns General Manager Steve Kerr since free agency contact began Saturday night.
> 
> Phoenix's confidence that Hill is coming echoes the beliefs of many across the league and backs up statements Hill made last month. He told ESPN radio the Suns were a better fit for him than San Antonio. Detroit, run by Hill friend Joe Dumars, and Orlando, where he lives and has been on the Magic since 2000, are deemed the top contenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Antonio, Miami and Dallas also made phone pitches to Hill this week.
> 
> The Suns offered Hill, who will turn 35 before the season, a veteran's minimum deal of $1,219,590. A league fund covers $448,980 of that. Other teams could offer Hill more but have not seemed willing to use most or all of the mid-level exception (about $5.5 million) for him. Hill's priorities are to play for a team that has a shot at a title, a style that fits his skills, a significant role for him and practices that will not tax his body after five ankle surgeries and a hernia operation.
> 
> Hill, 6 feet 8 and 205 pounds, averaged 14.4 points last season and is a swingman who could start for Phoenix and use his court savvy to help run the offense when Steve Nash is out.


----------



## hogey11

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0704suns-ON.html



Sign Hill (which sources are saying they will), sign Brevin Knight to the MLE, maybe package Banks to Utah for Araujo and change? That would solve their back-up for Deron williams but they may have to take giricek instead. Regardless, I think its a great move by them. Essentially, they're the same team, but with Grant Hill instead of James Jones, and possibly Brevin Knight (or PJ Brown?) at the MLE as a nice, solid improvement to an already GREAT team.

Don't forget how close you were.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns aren't gonna use the MLE this yr or make the mistake of signing someone long term this offseason. Probably won't unless they know what they're getting, in the future.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I hope we do give someone a one year MLE this year, at least part of it. Sarver can pay for it, and it won't cost him any luxury tax... We got rid of Jr. and got paid 3 million to boot... that's 3 million off the cap, 3 million off the luxury tax, and we got paid 3 million for the pick. (Which is why I really liked the move, it allows us to spend some money elsewhere, on someone who isn't going to play like crap all year.)

It gives us the opportunity to sign a Brevin Knight, PJ Brown, or maybe even a nice mid-level player. If they don't actively pursue Brevin Knight, I'm gonna hit somebody. Hell, I'm doing an article on why we need to get Brevin Knight before too long, let's hope someone from the front office reads it. 

Edit: Oh, crazy efficiency out of me, article is done. Check it!

http://phoenixsunsrising.blogspot.com/2007/07/state-of-affairs.html


----------



## nffl

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I hope we do give someone a one year MLE this year, at least part of it. Sarver can pay for it, and it won't cost him any luxury tax... We got rid of Jr. and got paid 3 million to boot... that's 3 million off the cap, 3 million off the luxury tax, and we got paid 3 million for the pick. (Which is why I really liked the move, it allows us to spend some money elsewhere, on someone who isn't going to play like crap all year.)
> 
> It gives us the opportunity to sign a Brevin Knight, PJ Brown, or maybe even a nice mid-level player. If they don't actively pursue Brevin Knight, I'm gonna hit somebody. Hell, I'm doing an article on why we need to get Brevin Knight before too long, let's hope someone from the front office reads it.
> 
> Edit: Oh, crazy efficiency out of me, article is done. Check it!
> 
> http://phoenixsunsrising.blogspot.com/2007/07/state-of-affairs.html


I completly agree, we need a PJ Brown, and really need Brevin Knight. But if we don't get either of them we should sign Chris Mihm to a 1 year deal. We need good bigmen, and while he didn't play last year, for as cheap as we can get him it could be a steal.

#1 Priority of offseason= longterm deal for Burke. I mean come on, the guy is only 34 in December :biggrin:.


----------

